# Japanese Medaka



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

I am japanese.
I have been breeding the Japanese Medaka.
I would like to interact with a lot of people.
Thank you


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it a danio?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank you*



tankman12 said:


> Is it a danio?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a danio.
This is killfish of Japan.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful fish life!


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank you*



lilnaugrim said:


> Beautiful fish life!


It can not be compared to the carp of Japan's world-famous yet. 
It is the fish which will evolve from now.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh snap, what's the max size for those fish? They look awesome!


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*medaka*



Tony2632 said:


> Oh snap, what's the max size for those fish? They look awesome!


It is about 4 centimeters in maximum. Much guppy.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Kirei na sakana desu! XD

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

There beautiful


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*Hello*



valen1014 said:


> Kirei na sakana desu! XD
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!


Thank you in Japanese.
We were moved.
I will evolve as betta still now.


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank you*



Sabina88 said:


> There beautiful


It is not Oyobi the betta yet.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice fish and pictures. 

Japanese Medeka are actually a species of ricefish, _Oryzias latipes_. I have a related species, _Oryzias woworae_. It's a really nice family of fish, and a shame they aren't more common!


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

I also likeOryzias woworae. 
It is a very beautiful fish.
Thank you.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Matt, it is known as a Japanese Killifish but yes, you are right, they are in the Ricefish species.


----------



## BettaLover1999 (Jun 30, 2014)

So they are guppies.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

No they r not guppies. Where did u get that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's just being a wise-crack, ignore him.


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank you*



BettaLover1999 said:


> So they are guppies.


are also popular in Japan betta. 
It is a very beautiful fish.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> He's just being a wise-crack, ignore him.


Ya i should of learned that by now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

life medaka said:


> are also popular in Japan betta.
> It is a very beautiful fish.


Do u guys have stiphodon gobies over there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank you*



lilnaugrim said:


> He's just being a wise-crack, ignore him.


My English is poor. 
Thanks for help.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is so what types?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I think Life realized that 

Life did say that they were about the size of a guppy which is where BL1999 got that.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I like medaka. Used to keep golden medaka and daisy's rice fish/oryzias woworae. The way they carry the eggs on their bodies is very unique.


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank you*



tankman12 said:


> Is so what types?


... Is hard to explain. 
Type with scales of gold and silver on the back. 
Type that comes out pattern. 
There is a URL at the introduction of my column. 
I have put pictures in there.
I'm sorry to not be better accounted for.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

life medaka said:


> ... Is hard to explain.
> Type with scales of gold and silver on the back.
> Type that comes out pattern.
> There is a URL at the introduction of my column.
> ...


No, i meant if u have stiphodon gobies in japan, than what kinds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank you*



LittleBettaFish said:


> I like medaka. Used to keep golden medaka and daisy's rice fish/oryzias woworae. The way they carry the eggs on their bodies is very unique.


Yes. Figure with an egg is wonderful. 
Thank you in the future.
I want to be breeding oryzias woworae.


----------



## William Zhong (May 13, 2014)

its a kind of a guppy right?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

William Zhong said:


> its a kind of a guppy right?


No they r the size of a guppy. They r a rice fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's not a guppy. Guppy are livebearers, medaka carry their eggs and then they are deposited.


----------



## life medaka (Jul 2, 2014)

And it is with Oryzias latipes in the scientific name. 
Medaka is oviparous.


----------

